# Magnetic dial indicator holder for bandsaw fence



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

I finally got around to building an easy-to use dial indicator holder for my bandsaw fence. It's useful when I need to change the thickness of the veneer I'm cutting.



















I started with a scrap of oak about 1.5 inches thick with one surface absolutely flat. I cut slots in it as shown.









And I drilled two 1/4" holes at the drill press.









Four shallow holes on the (absolutely flat) underside accept 1/2" x 1/8" magnets that are epoxied in place. They are about 1/64" below the surface of the wood.









A coat of shellac protects it.









This scrap of 1/4" thick plastic provided material for a lever.









An inexpensive Grizzly dial indicator complete the project. Here is the plastic lever in action









I hope you enjoyed it.

Mike


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The plastic leveris a great idea.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

If you can work to the tolerances of a dial indicator with a bandsaw, my hat is off to you and I nominate you for "Bandsaw Genius of the World"!

Planeman


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee, I thought I was measuring my veneer the old tried-and-true way by using thousandths.

You know:

1/16" = .062
3/32" = .093
1/8" = .125

and so on…...

It's so much easier to use a dial indicator and calipers than a ruler!

Mike


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess you can do that. I would just put a small ruler against the blade and the fence. But since you are slicing veneers, I can see where your method would be valid. But I don't think I could hold tolerances within a couple of thousandths on a bandsaw. Not even with a table saw. Your nomination will be in the mail shortly. 

Planeman


----------

